

More Than Goldman Sachs In SEC Gun Sight - jeromec
http://www.forbes.com/2010/04/16/goldman-sachs-fraud-lenzner-markets-streettalk.html

======
pasbesoin
This is the only news article/commentary on this that I've seen so far that
mentions what I suspect. The current charges are civil. I suspect it may well
stay that way; civil charges do not threaten GS' ability to do business with
the federal government (and some state governments, I would suspect).

Further, it appears that they have picked out a vice president to serve as
figurehead and scapegoat, taking the fall while the real/rest of senior
management uses him as a a convenient shield/raincoat.

I may be wrong, but so far, I'm not terribly impressed.

